# Slingbox Pro-HD now or wait on 922?



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

Was looking at a Slingbox Pro-HD to stream HD from my 622 to my Mac Pro. Was about to order today but saw and read about the * upcoming 922* and stopped dead in my complete Amazon order tracks. I know it's too early to know for sure (or at least I can't find the info) but will the 922 do Sling HD or just Sling SD and also how much will it cost to upgrade to 922?

Who here is using a Slingbox Pro-HD with a 622/722 and how well does it work and any other general impressions you have?

I would love to have the Slingbox Pro-HD before the Super Bowl but looking at the 922 is already giving me (pre)buyers remorse.


----------



## Mud (Apr 17, 2005)

For those looking for 922 info:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/01/08/dish-networks-vip-922-and-slingguide-unveiled-first-slingload/


----------



## Mud (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's a better thread of course. 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149453


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

William, I have 2 comments for you:

1. The 922 is supposed to be available "spring '09", which could put it as late as June 20th, or could be as early as March 22nd... My bet is it will be closer to the former than the latter...

2. On the other hand, I don't have a sling pro, but I do have a sling solo, which will pass HD via component video connection, but my solo component passthrough is defective (and based on comments in the sling forums on the sling website, they all may be) and degrades the video signal beyond watchability. Yes, I would use HDMI if my television had HDMI (or even DVI) to use. I have my sling connected through normal composite video.

So, choice is yours...wait (up to 6 months) or jump now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My opinion is to wait if you haven't already jumped on board with a Slingbox. I say that because, any money you spend now could be used towards the 922 when it does come out.

If we were talking a year or more away, my answer might be different... but if it really is happening in the next 6 months, I'd wait. In fact, I am waiting


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

HDMe said:


> My opinion is to wait if you haven't already jumped on board with a Slingbox. I say that because, any money you spend now could be used towards the 922 when it does come out.
> 
> If we were talking a year or more away, my answer might be different... but if it really is happening in the next 6 months, I'd wait. In fact, I am waiting


I would just like to know if the 922 is going to be Sling Pro-HD compatible since Sling SD is worthless to me. If it is only Sling SD then I will need to buy a Slingbox Pro-HD. The 922 sure looks nice and it seems logical that it would be Sling Pro-HD but you never know with E* until you see it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Guy at the Sling booth said the 922's Sling capability is like a 722 with a Pro-HD. At the press conference they said the 922 would likely be a $200 lease upgrade (no MSRP was given).


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

HDMe said:


> My opinion is to wait if you haven't already jumped on board with a Slingbox. I say that because, any money you spend now could be used towards the 922 when it does come out.
> 
> If we were talking a year or more away, my answer might be different... but if it really is happening in the next 6 months, I'd wait. In fact, I am waiting


Words of wisdom.


----------



## William (Oct 28, 2006)

BobaBird said:


> Guy at the Sling booth said the 922's Sling capability is like a 722 with a Pro-HD. At the press conference they said the 922 would likely be a $200 lease upgrade (no MSRP was given).


That is great news times 2. HD Sling and $200 would be great since the Sling Pro-HD runs about $250 and the 922 looks like a killer DVR and is super easy on the eyes to boot.

Then the only real caveat would be being limited to E* for all your sling media.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

When was the last time Dish showed something to the public with a "next quarter" release date and they actually shipped on time?

With that said, I am waiting even if it is spring of next year.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

And what are the chances that when it is released, it will be "for new customers only" for another 6 months or more?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Didn't the 622 debut at CES it's release year? Or maybe I'm imagining that. I know the 921/942 had its problems, but I think it also may have debuted at CES the year it released.

Granted, CES (and other similar expose' shows) has a history of companies trotting out stuff that never materializes. Heck, I once worked for a company that demoed a product and won an award at a show and yet that product never actually ever came out!

All that said... I'd be surprised if the ViP922 doesn't happen... Dish needs to make a big splash, and this has "big splash" written all over it. I've already seen DirecTV customers' jaws drop... so Dish making good on this receiver would go a long way towards boosting this year's results for them.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

HDMe said:


> Didn't the 622 debut at CES it's release year? Or maybe I'm imagining that. I know the 921/942 had its problems, but I think it also may have debuted at CES the year it released.
> 
> Granted, CES (and other similar expose' shows) has a history of companies trotting out stuff that never materializes. Heck, I once worked for a company that demoed a product and won an award at a show and yet that product never actually ever came out!
> 
> All that said... I'd be surprised if the ViP922 doesn't happen... Dish needs to make a big splash, and this has "big splash" written all over it. I've already seen DirecTV customers' jaws drop... so Dish making good on this receiver would go a long way towards boosting this year's results for them.


I think that the 622 did appear at CES back then, but it had been in the hands of beta testers for 3 months prior to CES, and had the same interface as the 942. If you watch Allen Noland's video, it's clearly mentioned that the 922 is in the alpha stage right now, which means that there are very few (if any) beta testers on it yet. With a completely revamped interface, it could take months to iron out the serious bugs.

That said, though, the 922 will happen. Just a question of when, and I'd be surprised to see it in March...


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

William said:


> That is great news times 2. HD Sling and $200 would be great since the Sling Pro-HD runs about $250 and the 922 looks like a killer DVR and is super easy on the eyes to boot.
> 
> Then the only real caveat would be being limited to E* for all your sling media.


I would probably go for the Sling ProHD right now rather than wait for the 922. Late spring release is probably wishful thinking since this is the first Dish box with Sling hardware. When the 922 is available to you for certain you can sell the Sling ProHD on ebay or Craigslist and put the money towards the 922..


----------

